# Errore Xorg [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ho letto gli altri post presenti sul forum riguardanti quest'argomento, prima di postare ma al solito mi devo distinguere in quanto l'errore che mi si presenta tentando l'installazione e solo mio...

Dopo aver inserito make.conf i valori VIDEO_CARDS e INPUT_DEVICES parto con emerge xorg-x11 ma al tentantivo di installare il primo pacchetto mi restituisce:

```
ERROR x11-proto-xproto-7.0.14 failed

call stack: ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src-compile

               environment, line 2993: Called x-modular

               environment, line 3773

               environment, line 3782
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Tue Apr 28, 2009 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Devi incollare più informazioni riguardo all'errore, con quelle misere 4 righe è impossibile aiutarti.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Devi incollare più informazioni riguardo all'errore, con quelle misere 4 righe è impossibile aiutarti.

 

E' una parola...

```
*  ERROR x11-proto-xproto-7.0.14 failed

*  call stack: ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

*                environment, line 2993: Called x-modular_src_compile

*                environment, line 3773: Called x-modular_src_configure

*                environment, line 3782: Called econf '--prefix= /usr' '--datadir/usr/share'

*  ebuild.sh, line 543: Called die

*  The specific snippet of code: die "econf failed"

*  The die message:

*  econf failed
```

Non ho altro a parte il riferimento al log completo dell'operazione in un percorso, che però non esiste.

----------

## Peach

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Non ho altro a parte il riferimento al log completo dell'operazione in un percorso, che però non esiste.

 

non esiste???

mi pare molto strano

dovrebbe essere da qualche parte in /var/tmp/portage/

se puoi nopastalo (emergi wgetpaste e dai wgetpaste /path/to/build.log)

----------

## mrl4n

Il percorso completo è /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/temp/build.log ma arrivo in portage e non posso andare oltre perchè la cartella x11-proto non c'è...

 Edit: Ho eseguito l'emerge di wgetpaste  e l'ho eseguito sul percorso che porta al file build.log: un messaggio mi dice che posso vedere il risultato del mio paste su 

```
http://dpaste.com/37563
```

 ...come diavolo faccio ad aprire un browser dalla consolle localhost #?

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  ...come diavolo faccio ad aprire un browser dalla consolle localhost #?

 

```

#  elinks http://dpaste.com/37563

```

il codice che hai postato, però, sembra sbagliato.

----------

## mrl4n

Infatti non è corretto 

```
http://dpaste.com/37090
```

elinks non funziona...

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xproto-7.0.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14 ...

 * econf: updating xproto-7.0.14/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating xproto-7.0.14/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2993:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3773:  Called x-modular_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3782:  Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  543:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Infatti non è corretto 
> 
> ```
> http://dpaste.com/37090
> ```
> ...

 

qui c'è un pasticcio.

errori di questo genere, di solito, capitano quando si cerca di compilare software a 64bit con un sistema a 32.

ma mi è difficile pensare che sia il tuo caso.

hai aggiornato gcc?

----------

## mrl4n

A dire la verità ho aggiornato tutto...

```
emerge --update --ask world
```

Se può servire config.log

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by Xproto configure 7.0.14, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.27-gentoo-r10

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Wed Apr 22 14:26:04 GMT 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1801: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1857: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:1868: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1911: result: yes

configure:1939: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:1978: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:1991: checking for gawk

configure:2007: found /bin/gawk

configure:2018: result: gawk

configure:2029: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2050: result: yes

configure:2250: checking build system type

configure:2268: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2290: checking host system type

configure:2305: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2380: checking for style of include used by make

configure:2408: result: GNU

configure:2438: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2454: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2465: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2743: checking for C compiler version

configure:2750: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2753: $? = 1

configure:2760: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2763: $? = 1

configure:2770: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2773: $? = 1

configure:2796: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2823: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2826: $? = 1

configure:2864: result: 

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "Xproto"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "xproto"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "7.0.14"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "Xproto 7.0.14"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "xproto"

| #define VERSION "7.0.14"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2871: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=i686 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=-Wl,-O1

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run aclocal-1.10'

AMDEPBACKSLASH='\'

AMDEP_FALSE='#'

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run tar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run automake-1.10'

AWK='gawk'

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=i686 -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR='.deps'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='xproto'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg'

PACKAGE_NAME='Xproto'

PACKAGE_STRING='Xproto 7.0.14'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='xproto'

PACKAGE_VERSION='7.0.14'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

USE_FDS_BITS=''

VERSION='7.0.14'

ac_ct_CC=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include='include'

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='$(SHELL) /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14/work/xproto-7.0.14/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "Xproto"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "xproto"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "7.0.14"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "Xproto 7.0.14"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

#define PACKAGE "xproto"

#define VERSION "7.0.14"

configure: exit 77
```

----------

## Peach

posta l'output di 

```
# emerge --info
```

e di 

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## mrl4n

```
# emerge elinks
```

 mi restituisce lo stesso errore di compilazione...

vediamo insieme 

```
# emerge --info
```

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, [unavailable], glibc-2.8_p20080602-r, 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 i686)

===============================================================

System name           : Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13-GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree    :  Wed, 22 Apr 2009 13:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash        :  3.2-p39

dev-lang/python       :  2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout :  1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox     :  1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf    :  2.63

sys-devel/automake  :  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils      :  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config :  1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtools      :  1.5.26

virtual/os-headers    :  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPTS_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/ndv/rules.l"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackagers parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms stict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="wl, -01"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-3dfx) acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm icon isdnlog midi mndflap ncurses nls npt1 nptl nptonly openmp pam pcro perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x cmipci emu10k1 ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 icplug ladspa lfloat linea meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="action alias auth_basic authn_alias auth-anon auth_dbm auth_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter_headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack host_alias"

ELIBC="glibc"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse?"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

USERLAND="GNU"

VIDEO_CARDS="Nvidia"

Unset: CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

```
processor : 0

vendor_id : GenuineIntel

cpu family : 6

model : 15

model name : Intel (R) Core(TM)2 CPU     6400 @ 2.13 GHz

stepping: 2

cpu MHz : 2153.021

cache size : 2048 KB

phisical id : 0

siblings : 2

core id : 0

cpu cores : 2

apicid : 0

initial apicid : 0

fdiv_bug : no

hlt_bug : no

f00f_bug : no

coma_bug : no

fpu : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level : 10

wp : yes

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pre mce cx8 apic sep mtn pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sser ss ht tin pbe nx lm constant_tsc arh_perform pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tmr ssse2 cx16 xtpr lahf_lin

bogomips : 4270.04

clflush size : 64

power management : 

processor : 1

vendor_id : GenuineIntel

cpu family : 6

model : 15

model name : Intel (R) Core(TM)2 CPU     6400 @ 2.13 GHz

stepping: 2

cpu MHz : 2153.021

cache size : 2048 KB

phisical id : 0

siblings : 2

core id : 1

cpu cores : 2

apicid : 1

initial apicid : 1

fdiv_bug : no

hlt_bug : no

f00f_bug : no

coma_bug : no

fpu : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level : 10

wp : yes

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pre mce cx8 apic sep mtn pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sser ss ht tin pbe nx lm constant_tsc arh_perform pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tmr ssse2 cx16 xtpr lahf_lin

bogomips : 4270.20

clflush size : 64

power management :
```

----------

## Scen

Ho il presentimento che tu abbia scaricato ed installato uno stage i486, invece che i686  :Question: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2_sect1

 *Il Manuale Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La maggior parte degli utenti PC dovrebbero utilizzare lo stage3 stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2. Tutti i PC moderni vengono considerati i686. Se si utilizzasse una macchina più vecchia è possibile consultare la lista dei processori compatibili i686 su Wikipedia. I processori vecchi come i Pentium, K5, K6, o Via C3 e simili richiedono il più generico stage3 x86. Processori più vecchi del 486 non sono supportati. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Scen

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ho il presentimento che tu abbia scaricato ed installato uno stage i486, invece che i686 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2_sect1
> 
>  *Il Manuale Gentoo wrote:*   
> ...

 

[EDIT]

Nel caso, scaricati uno stage aggiornato, purtroppo il Manuale di Gentoo non è ancora stato modificato con i riferimenti ai nuovi stage "autobuild", aggiornati quasi quotidianamente.

Puoi scaricarli da uno dei mirror, es.: http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/autobuilds/20090422/

----------

## mrl4n

Se così non fosse...?

Ho quasi la certezza di aver preso i686...e comunque nella mia situazione, non ho la possibilità di aprire nessun browser...

----------

## cloc3

andiamo a tentoni.

per cortesia, posta gli output di questi comandi:

# gcc-config -L

# ls -l /usr/lib/gcc

# grep -rH gcc /etc/env.d

----------

## mrl4n

Ecco i risultati

```
# gcc-config -L
```

```
gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2
```

```
#ls -l /usr/lib/gcc
```

```
total 4

drwxr-xr-x 3 root 4096 Apr 22 17:22 i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

```
# grep -rH gcc /etc/env.d
```

```
/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : GCC_PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 : INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i486-pc-linux-gnu : MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i486-pc-linux-gnu : INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i486-pc-linux-gnu : LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i486-pc-linux-gnu : PATH="/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i486-pc-linux-gnu : ROOTPATH="/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu : MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu : INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu : LDPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu : PATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2"

/etc/env.d/05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu : ROOTPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2"
```

Da profano mi sembra un minestrone...

Posso in qualche modo andare sul web da consolle in questa situazione, oppure devo prima risolvere i problemi e quindi slittare continuamente da gentoo a windows?

----------

## djinnZ

Hai scaricato lo stage i486 mi sa e pure vecchiotto.

La cosa migliore sarebbe ricominciare da capo altrimenti vai su thinderbox , ti scarichi il pacchetto binario per gcc e lo installi, ma non è per niente una operazione consigliabile e se non sei pratico andresti ad incasinare ancora peggio il sistema.

----------

## mrl4n

Fantastico...scusa Scen per aver dubitato delle tue parole.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da profano mi sembra un minestrone...
> 
> Posso in qualche modo andare sul web da consolle in questa situazione, oppure devo prima risolvere i problemi e quindi slittare continuamente da gentoo a windows?

 

non hai tutto i torti.

ma devi portare pazienza. mica li abbiamo fatti noi quei bisticci!

se leggi il minestrone, trovi riferimenti al compilatore i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2, al compilatore i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 e a quello nuovissimo i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2 .

puoi attenderti che il tuo sistema abbia un po' di mal di testa.

non mi è facile darti immediatamente la soluzione al tuo problema, perché, sebbene mi sia trovato talora in casini analoghi, non ricordo bene come ne sono uscito (un po' rotto?). Di certo, un modo per risolve senza reinstallare esiste. questo è il bello di gentoo.

per intanto, dai una letta alle procedure corrette per cambiare chost e per cambiare gcc.

magari aspetta che passi qualcuno più lucido di me.

magari prova un semplice:

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

e poi lancia un emerge a caso. chi sa mai che non rinsavisca.

p.s.: hai dato mai etc-update?

----------

## mrl4n

Sono ripartito da capo installando lo stage autobuild che Scen (...grazie...funziona elinks, kernel aggiornato rispetto al precedente)mi ha indicato e Xorg è ora installato, ho provato un'anteprima e vedo la classica finestra in bianco e nero con la x come icona del cursore che si muove correttamente, quindi fino a qui tutto a posto.

Se faccio partire con startx però ricevo un'errore di cui di seguito il log

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 28 13:44:03 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xfc000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008c00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Matched nv for the autoconfigured driver

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## Peach

mmm sembra xorg.conf non ci sia

hai seguito la guida per la configurazione?

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> mmm sembra xorg.conf non ci sia
> 
> hai seguito la guida per la configurazione?

 

secondo me, con il nuovo X non dovrebbe essere necessario xorg.conf.

forse è addirittura sconsigliabile.

però è importante compilare i driver giusti per il proprio hw.

mi pare dal log che il server provi a caricare i driver nv.

ne deduco che tu abbia una scheda nvidia.

hai installato i driver originali nvidia?

----------

## mrl4n

Si...grazie per la dritta...non avevo sovrascritto correttamente il file perche` ho scritto cp xorg.conf.new in x11 anziche` X11.

Ora xorg e` attivo (anche se ho la tastiera americana anziche` quella ita adesso cerchero` di cambiarla).

Gnome o KDE immagino devo installarli...

Edit: tastiera a posto  :Very Happy: 

----------

